# What Mitsubishi Diesel engine parts dealer are you using?



## 4 Mile (Jul 28, 2019)

I have a S4Q L series diesel that I am attempting to source parts for. I have been to the Mitsubishi dealer locator site and contacted the listed distributor in this region and they have been very lacking in there desire to (or ability) to assist. The engine is from a Montanna R4944HST (LS Tractor R50HT).

4 Mile


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

At the top of the Mitsubishi sub-forum, there is a pinned thread with a great document wealth of info you can use. 

attached is the only SQ4 doc I have. It should be about 90% engine wise to your variation.


----------

